

Darpa Seeks Android Apps for Warfighters - kdonaldson
http://www.dodsbir.net/solicitation/sbir102/darpa102.htm

======
drtse4
"SB102-002 TITLE: Handheld Apps for Warfighters"

Just a few days ago while playing battlefield:bc2* i was thinking how easy
could it be to build a military tactical support application running on
commercial smartphones. Issues related to network/gps availability in a war
scenario could render it completely useless but, how hard could it be to built
something that provides GPS tracking with position sharing a la latitude +
objectives highlighting/enemy pinpointing or the ability to store and retrieve
basic objectives description (info on map)? Collect various data (collected
directly from the usual device sensors or from some external peripheral
connected to it) from this devices and present it in some tactical
"management" overall view should be quite straightforward too.

Maybe it's too easy to build and the cost to implement it per soldier is too
low too... this makes me think of that 50$ application that was used to
intercept UAV video feeds... scary scenarios ahead.

* Every player has obviously a map view, can view other players in his squad and pinpoint enemy locations.

